# Everest Meter Sidebar --- Win7 64bit



## syrus700 (16. Januar 2010)

Kann mir jemand helfen....? Ich bekomm Das Everest Meter 2.08 Beta (glaub ich) mit Everest Ultimate Edition 5.30 nicht zum laufen... hab Win7 64bit.... hilfe 

Gruß Syrus


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Januar 2010)

Hast du in everest den Sidebarbar Support aktiviert und alle Elemente frei gegeben?

Bei mir geht es nähmlich ohne Probleme


----------



## Klutten (19. Januar 2010)

@ syrus700

...auch wenn mal jemand keinen Rat weiß, rechtfertigt das nicht 3 Pushs in 2 Tagen. Gepusht werden darf in diesem Forum nur am Marktplatz, nirgends anders sonst. Halte also auch du dich daran. Danke


----------



## syrus700 (19. Januar 2010)

Alles klar wusst ich net... war keine böse absicht oder so! sry!

ja, hab im menü unter dem punkt "Vista side bar" oder wie das heißt alles aktiviert... 

@D!str(+)yer
Welche Version von Everest hast du, und welche von dem Everest Meter? Win7 64bit ja?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab Everest 5.30.1900 & Win7 x64 Prof.

Hast du sowohl die Sidebar Unterstützung als auch alle Sensoren aktiviert?


----------



## syrus700 (19. Januar 2010)

Yop habs genauso wie du


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Januar 2010)

Was ist den das Problem?
Das Gadget erkennt keine sensoren !?
Oder bekommst du keine Werte angezeigt?


----------



## syrus700 (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab alles in richtig in Everest aktiviert... dann füg ich der sidebar den Everest Meter hinzu... Dann hab ich aber nur n schwarzes viereck in der sidebar wo "click" drin steht... wenn ich drauf klick passiert aber nix... In die einstellungen vom Everest Meter komm ich aber wo man Positionen usw. einstellen kann...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2010)

Benutzt du die Portable Version?
Damit geht das glaube ich auch nicht. 
Ansonsten poste mal deine Einstellungen bei Everest.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Januar 2010)

Du gehst aber schon auf Optionen  ?


----------



## syrus700 (19. Januar 2010)

schon klar... da kann ich aber nur positionen bestimmen irgendwie... also wo was is... Ich mach später mal bilder wenn ich zuhause bin...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Januar 2010)

da kann man eigentlich alles einstellen ...
Ich hab dir mal mein Gadget hoch geladen!


----------



## syrus700 (19. Januar 2010)

sry... doppelpost....


----------



## syrus700 (19. Januar 2010)

Hi, also das Everest Meter 2.08 funzt immer noch net... Des Standardgadget geht.... ka warum... hier mal n pic...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Januar 2010)

bekommst du nicht den Schlüssel wenn du mit der maus rechts neben das Gadget fährst?!


----------



## codemaster_1234 (9. Februar 2011)

Du D!str(+)yer mal ne andere Frage bezüglich dem Everest Meter. Hab mich jetzt mal registiert  Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Skins die man erstellt hat abzuspeichern wie beim Multimeter? Oder muss ich diese jedes mal wenn ich mein OS neu aufsetze neu basteln? Dank dir für die Info.


----------

